# Router Fluting Jig



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Between Honey-Do Lists and remodeling I haven't had much shop time but since I will be replacing 2 columns on the front porch I got back in the shop to make a jig to add flutes to the columns. Rockler had/has a decent price I guess for a good adjustable Fluting Jig but besides the columns I didn't see the jig getting much use so pocketed the money and made a non-adjustable jig for the 6x6 posts. I needed all my fingers and toes to equally space (at least visually) the 5 flutes in a 5-11/16" space.

Pic #1 is the bottom of the jig the bottom shows the 2 pine guide rails....the drilled 1/2" holes for the the template guide bushings in the 3/4" MDF which is cut wider than the rails to give the router support on the outer flutes

Pic#2 is the top of the jig.... the bottom rails are secured with screws from the top.

Pic #3 is a test piece of MDF cut to 5-11/16" with the flutes cut by the jig. I will probably add a 45 degree bevel on the corners as there are a few minor spots that are waned

The 6x6 posts were fairly dry for pressure treated and have been drying for 3 weeks. I hope to have them milled this weekend. Yes I will be wearing a mask because of the pressure treated wood


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I started trying to do the math in my head--the center one is easy, then my head started pounding!!

I've had one of these (Point 2 Point Tools: Point 2 Point Proportioning Tool, Point-2-Point) in shopping carts various times--just have never pulled the trigger. Jig like yours that would have been a great tool to have!!

earl


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

I love the keep it simple concept of this jig. Nice job. No sense in over-engineering.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

That point to point tool would have paid for itself after one use! I'll put it on the list.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Marco I have to say, well done on with your jig and your post fluting, a simple jig that does the job, so the Forums users should all see that a home made jig that is designed to do, a once only job is easy to make, sitting down and working out how to do a simple router job and then making a jig to do that job is an integral part of being a worker with wood and that is regardless of if your are a Cabinetmaker like me, or any one of the many other wood trades. 

Oh and about that point to point item, I had a look at it and I describe that type of thing as a perfect tool box filler, that is something that sits in the tool box and takes up space, and you have to move it out of the way every time that you want to get a real tool, the only reason to buy that is that it would be insurance against your calculator having flat batteries, it is a perfect waste of money, as a Professional then I would keep a spare set of batteries instead of buying that, buying that to work out the spacing is the exact opposite of making the fluting jig yourself and I imagine that everyone who ever buys it will have a wall where hundreds of dollars in wasted money hang like bad family photos, but they will not be photos but just a long row of handy tools that never get used. NGM


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very kind of you Neville for your comments. This site and its long time members have inspired me to look at using jigs to make things easier and come out better. I posted this thread with the hope of giving someone some information to use in coming up with their own jig with their own set of circumstances.

Ever since someone had posted their routed designs on the porch posts that they had added to their house, I have been pondering on what to do with the porch posts I needed to replace. The simple design was flutes so I went with it. For those who may want to use something similar to what I did with 6x6 treated posts here is what I encountered.

1) The posts were not milled square so you will only need one guide rail on your jig

2) If the guide rail is closest to you your cut will be from left to right as you press the rail to the post.

3) Even though the treated posts were dry... they are still wet as the dust left in the flute has to be scraped out with a screw driver and comes out like packed tobacco.

4) MDF absorbs moisture like a sponge. If you plan on using the jig more than one day either laminate the jig or consider a less absorbant material as the next day after using it on pressure treated wood, the holes for the bushings are pooched out looking like
a Mama dog whose been feeding her puppies


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Marco said:


> Very kind of you Neville for your comments. This site and its long time members have inspired me to look at using jigs to make things easier and come out better. I posted this thread with the hope of giving someone some information to use in coming up with their own jig with their own set of circumstances.
> 
> Ever since someone had posted their routed designs on the porch posts that they had added to their house, I have been pondering on what to do with the porch posts I needed to replace. The simple design was flutes so I went with it. For those who may want to use something similar to what I did with 6x6 treated posts here is what I encountered.
> 
> ...


Your quite welcome Marco as your solution is 100% correct, NGM


----------

